# Rod and Reel for Sharkchum



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I am going to put together a fund on the internet to raise money for Sharkchum, to buy him a rod and reel, of his choice. His favorite surf fishing rod and reel. This is a gift from the message board users to thank him for all of his fishing advice. Im a very experienced fisherman and I know he is the best and most knowledgeable. It is very very generous and nice of him to share all his knowledge.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is the site to donate:
http://sharkchumthankyougift.mydagsite.com/


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's very nice of you, but I can assure you I don't need any more rods and reels, I have enough for 10 life times. If you want to buy a rod and reel for someone then get one for a kid, than take them fishing with it. I get all the thanks I need every time I see someone have a successful trip because of the advice I give, no more is needed.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

ok ill remove this and shut it down.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

site is closed down


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

well maybe would be best to organize a fishing clinic or get together raise some money and donate to the charity of choice of sharkchum


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Save a Doughty Foundation in Keller Texas.They need a Abu Garcia Blue Yonder and a Quality 12ft. rod to get them off the ground.Mr.Shark could be a consultant on which rod would be a good match for the reel,and I could give him a $1,000.00 receipt for services rendered for a tax write-off. All kidding aside,it's good to see folks with good intentions and thoughts.See what you bring out in people Sharkchum ?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*I'd surely like to attend*

I surely like to attend 
Surf fishing clinic that Sharkchum put on.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I surely like to attend
> Surf fishing clinic that Sharkchum put on.


Me too!


----------

